

Livecomments.go - Tutorial in Go, backbone.js, socket.io, and redis - pyrhho
http://paulbellamy.com/2011/04/livecomments-go/

======
pyrhho
I started this as a project to learn Go, Backbone.js, Socket.io, and Redis.
And thought that I may as well turn it into a tutorial in the hopes it helps
other people learn too.

It's a live commenting system. Designed to be a cross between a chat-room and
blog comments. It's pretty far from being done, but I felt that adding too
many more features would make it a bit complex for a basic tutorial.

After I posted it I learned that actually, ending lines in Go with a semi-
colon is discouraged, so, hind-sight is 20/20, and I may change that later to
be more correct.

Hopefully people find it useful, and learn a bit.

Edit: Should mention, it's fairly basic, so there's no spam protection, or
editing, or threads, yet... Eventually I'd like to include it on the page with
my blog posts, but it's not quite ready for prime-time yet.

~~~
bpedro
Your implementation is very interesting, especially because it's using such a
variety of different languages.

~~~
pyrhho
Only 2 languages (Go and Javascript). Lots of frameworks, though... I wanted
to learn as much as possible, so why not, you know?

------
ch0wn
Could someone explain that to me?

    
    
      http.Handle("/", http.FileServer("static/", "/"))
      if err := http.ListenAndServe(":3000", nil); ...
    

Does the http module keep track of the routes within the module state? This
seems like a horrible idea coming from python. How does this work in Go? Is it
possible to run two HTTP servers in parallel using threads with this model?

------
marketer
Looks awesome!

